# Two Weeks On



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Two weeks on now and the Blue Angels has only gained a minute....









Around 4 seconds per day...brilliant. Roy, do you regulate the Poljots, or are they this good from the factory????


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

G,

That looks bloody mint.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hiya Stan,

I've always found the Poljots to be great timekeepers. Never found the need to have one regulated yet.

Hows yours doing dude..??


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's cool thanks mate, still on orange.









That bracelet on the BA looks really solid, I've seen watches at Â£1500 that don't look any better than that.

I'll wait for the flak.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Don't worry mate, why do you think I bought it?.......at a distance..........!!......


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Fantastic looking watch


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers Alex.......


----------

